# Slashdot Games How Do Games Grow Up?



## Clark Kent (Nov 6, 2008)

*Slashdot Games How Do Games Grow Up?
By News Bot - 11-06-2008 07:02 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Gamasutra is running a piece by game designer Brice Morrison questioning the lack of games for grown-ups mdash; or, more accurately, the lack of an intellectual progression in games like that which exists for books, movies, and other creative works. "While my interests in other media grew substantially more adult mdash; from Nickelodeon to CNN, from Dr. Seuss to George Orwell mdash; games did not seem to have a more intelligent counterpart for me to move on to. As I entered college, I became less interested in mindless entertainment and more interested in encountering new ideas. I didn't want to kill time; I wanted to take advantage of it. I wanted to challenge myself with profound concepts, to learn of new paradigms, processes, and possibilities. ... So what exactly are the barriers of entry for great thinkers (or groups of thinkers) to leave their mark on games? What must happen for games mdash; or interactive entertainment, if you will, to mature as a medium?"pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/0554259amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/06/0554259"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/0554259amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/yS5woMicQBu920EEZGdYSvxu1s8/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/yS5woMicQBu920EEZGdYSvxu1s8/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/9HhMnZkdBRc" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

